# Hall of Fame about to get shakeup



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok guys I have been given the task of updating the HOF with any new additions, There have been some great fish caught recently. many of which are HOF material. If you think a fish is eligible, please post a link to the thread where it is shown or, let me know about the fish and I will investigate further.

Lee


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ive got an entry to add please Lee, my Ep that im so happy about :lol: :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=15450


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

or if you spot something someone else has caught that is deserving dont hesitate

Lee


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Third place for adam bosley i think- 56.5cm yellowbelly V nice fish!
http://www2.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15176


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Craig your EP is now added

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Mark Adams Yella added, this is great guys keep them coming

Lee


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for adding Adams, I have a problem viewing the pics all i see is some red writing?? sorry not very technical


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

not sure what you problem might be mark? what browser are u using? and make sure pictures are turned on in the browser settings

Lee


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> Craig your EP is now added
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

I can see them on this thread but not on the hall of fame except for a couple of pics the rest just have this red writing message? hang on now i can see all!!! gremlins i suppose :lol: all good now!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Terrys 96 cm Flatty


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Lee,

My Flounder from February's comp is the new lightweight contender I believecoming in at 310mm









And the Hood Length on my Squid comes in at 330mm


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

47cm bream from the September 2007 Fishing Comp http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 06#p106306 

Don't know if this link might help as its a similar topic ;-) http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 39#p155039


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Here's a couple,
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14397








viewtopic.php?f=15&t=14475


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody Breambo! knocks me off the snapper hof again......I ought to go down to Lennox and pick up a 10kg model right from from under his nose. ;-) :lol:

Here's my Whaler, for what its worth, at 82cm's.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> Terrys 96 cm Flatty


that is a horse :shock:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> I put it in about 2 weeks ago after i beat you with 87cm :twisted:
> 
> Me competitive? NEVER


Bastard!!!!!!

That's it I'm definitely going to Lennox, going to soak my yak in tuna oil and tie a 12/0 hook on the back. ;-)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys these will be added shortly, If you post a pic in here to be added if you can you also describe the catch Eg where when and on what

Lee


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Awesome to see the HOF updated - some wicked fish there... 

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ba#p139022

76cm Toga out of Borumba on a Black and Gold Lil Lucifer

catch ya

Mick


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DAvey G
Mullet 45cm
Caught 22/Jan 2008. Port Hacking. 
Rebel Pop-R, Shimano Backbone 2-4kg and Shimano Sienna 2000 with 4lb line


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for all the entries guys they have all been added to the HOF, keep them coming

Lee


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's my GT - the length is the width of a swing plus hangover on both sides - does that count as official?  I'm pretty sure it's longer than 45cm which is currently 3rd ;-) (sorry Wayne D :twisted: )


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Put something other than a Bream for the HOF if I can 

Name/UserName of Angler: Buff 
Date of Capture: 1-10-07 
Location: West Lake, South Australia 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flounder, 39cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Rod - G-Loomis Custom IMX 7' S842-2, Reel - Airity 2506, 6lb leader, Lure - SX40 in #344 colour

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10689


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

this there Tarpon in the HOF??
Craig


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

dougs bludger Trevally 
and big eye tuna


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i was hoping for a new barra HOF but time is running out......watch yourself pc......


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Astro said:


> i was hoping for a new barra HOF but time is running out......watch yourself pc......


its ok u can have it, ill be back up at Awoonga later this year to bag that 140cm model :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > i was hoping for a new barra HOF but time is running out......watch yourself pc......
> ...


thats it....kinchant dam here i come........then if that fails..it's peter faust.........and if that fails......i'll sit quietly in the corner......


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

44cm Tarpon


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Lee , did you get the photo of the 1.24m kingfish that i sent to you together with the $50 note,i seem to have mislaid my copy , ;-) ;-) , but i guess the $50 will cover that ;-)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Lee , did you get the photo of the 1.24m kingfish that i sent to you together with the $50 note,i seem to have mislaid my copy , ;-) ;-) , but i guess the $50 will cover that ;-)


yes Baz I got it ;-) ;-) just finishing the photoshop job now :shock: :shock:

Lee


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Lee. HOF now showing some of the great fish that have been boated in the last 6 months.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Paul, im sure there are a few more to be added. if anybody sees a fish that might be eligible please dont hesitate to pm me the link and ill investigate further

Lee


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

G'day Lee, have you got my Coral Trout from the January comp yet? Here's some pics if you need any. I also caught a 59 cm Tailor in December, but I'm sure there have been bigger specimens caught by other forum members.
Oops, just saw the CT in the HOF, so disregard that one Lee. Will put the Tailor in if no one else has a bigger one - 
Cheers

Cuda.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

No worries Cuda will chuck the Tailor on, any details on the catch eg where, when and on what?

Lee


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lee, the Tailor was caught at the mouth of the Murchison River at Kalbarri here in WA. Time was around 8.45pm - last cast for the day virtually. Caught on a 4 kilo spin outfit with a gold & black rapala shallow diver by casting at a reef at the rivermouth. The Tailor went well and put up a good fight on the lighter gear.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Added yours Cuda

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Itchyants 75cm Cod


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Caught this one earlier this year. Reckon it gets me 2nd place in HOF.

Link to original thread and ruler shots: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13795&p=147753&hilit=83cm+mulloway#p147753

83cm Mulloway, Caught on Pilchard in the Glenelg River, Victoria.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

you are safe for another day pc...only just legal @ 58 cm....hope to get out tomorrow to try again...oh yes bungy has the pics ;-)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Astro mate how many times have u been Barra fishing?? lol it only took me one trip to wrap up the HOF ;-) pick up your game mate :shock: :shock: :shock: lol

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> Astro mate how many times have u been Barra fishing?? lol it only took me one trip to wrap up the HOF ;-) pick up your game mate :shock: :shock: :shock: lol
> 
> Lee


mate thats nothing...reelemin has fished teemburra heaps of times, used all sorts of lures etc and is yet to catch one......think today may have been his last effort....he cut a sad figure leaving the water yet again empty handed.....  

that was a diamond day for you pc....lets hope it can happen again.....btw see dying fish rig in tackle section....works really well for weedy sections


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ok will do

Lee


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

G'day Lee,

I was surprised to see that the Bigeye Trevally that I caught last week qualifies for second place in the HOF. I'm sure that there have been bigger ones caught that haven't been submitted yet, but I'll gladly take it for now.

Hopefully I can upgrade it tomorrow...

Here's the photo and details:








Size: 39cms
When: 30.03.08
Where: Lake Kawana
Line: 8lb Crystal Fireline
Leader: 12lb mono 
Lure: Lively Lure Micro Mullet (Pink/Purple)
Method: Trolled
Conditions: Windy

Link to Trip Report

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=15356

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks guys entries added

Lee


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Bummer! 

As suspected a bit of research has found that Craig (Breambuster13) has my Bigeye Trevally beat. His was 42cm.

Here's the link
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14583&p=156997#p156997

He also has a bigger one, but I think this one was caught from the bank. Great fish though!
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=12943&p=138632#p138632

What can I say the kid's good! :lol:

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Jason they are both GT's

Lee


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Lee

How about my 52cm Red Throat Emperor (aka Grass sweetlip?).


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

hi jason the two trevalys i got are GT's you can still get 2nd place with your big eye trev.
Craig


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Terrys Mary river Cod


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Breambuster13(Craig)
lake Kawana
jack 56cm
lure:halco 3m 
leader: was 10lb vanish 
rod:shimano t-curve 2,4kg 
reel:shimano stradic 2500 
line:loaded with 4lb fireline,
strongest fish i have had on,long fight with 4lb fireline.Great fun


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

My Toga


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Sweetlip, Spotted Hind or Yellow Spotted Blubberlip Bream

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15721


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Bigger Toga


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

that is one of the more impressive PB lists pc.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Garfish said:


> that is one of the more impressive PB lists pc.


thanks mate, I probly fish a lot more than most on this site though ;-) ;-)

Lee


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

That 105cm flattie must've been special - never seen one that big.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfaPcwkAACtfgAAQUKeACpCg0Ao/7/+gMADGIaqfk0nqnlDI9TQep+qB6R6nqNDADJpoMhghpiNGBqYmpkn6mkyekaNGjQaMTVvuJwBrBlE53I+mdVti1kSpxQ0MTqaUw0uyJnROEG6BTGGuEpZX0HHREZ0HZGBAij1JQ8JjIj8m6+z7Ti7acd80wInB7/hxUMxlHbrLMqgCJ2EK0OrF2sAyiX77iquGnqBcjRDeJUTRiEL3SuAsCRo6TencaCNm8Wc+BnrnbcXGRuK6lmVjVEQCjLIwKyguwBX0mF3J/F3JFOFCQ9o9zCQ=


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So are you going to split the Bream section into black bream and yellow fin?.....because I posted up a nice 42cm yellow fin a while ago  ....well at least I think its a yellow fin. :?

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=10877


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I wonder if i should post up my 43cm yellowfin bream I caught the other day ? I'll let you have that one Are, for the time being. :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Ha ha.....ya bastard. :twisted: 
Your the reason why I mentioned it...... kicked me out of the Snapper HOF......grrrr...I got ta have something to skyte about. :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mcbiggs Jew


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

69cm Toga


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Leigh,

The HOF gets it's first Barracouta this month, just posted him in the MAy Comp entries as well, hoping Davey remembers the HOF bonus points again this month :lol:












> Name/UserName of Angler - Blaen
> Date of Capture - 28/04/2008
> Location - Woodbridge - Tas
> Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Barracouta "Couta" - 430mm (43 cm)
> ...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Woohoo - 3rd placed spotty mac! (Sorry Astro - bumped ya off)
> 
> download/file.php?id=21702&mode=view
> 
> ...


she's right red......after todays effort couldn't give a toss.....might try to get another tomorrow around cape hillsborough...


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Billybobs 22.7kg Spaniard


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

ok guys all updated

Lee


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> ok guys all updated
> 
> Lee


Hey Lee,

I know it's not a 22kg Spaniard :lol:, but the Couta hasn't made it into the HOF yet (Barracouta)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Blaen said:


> pcsolutionman said:
> 
> 
> > ok guys all updated
> ...


Sorry mate missed it :? :? :? lol will chuck it in ASAP ;-) ;-)

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler ......Astro
Date of Capture ................7th May 2008
Location ..............................Victor creek seaforth
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...saltwater barra 77cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........20lb braid, 30lb flouro leader, SP lure clear with silver/gold fleck
Conditions (optional) .............a little wind strong outgoing tide
comments........ First cast of the day....


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice one Astro will throw it in soon

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> Nice one Astro will throw it in soon
> 
> Lee


cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

caught on Nambucca River, Starlo Stix, Okuma Epixor reel on a Daiwa SC Shiner

95cm


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler ......Breambo
Date of Capture ................9th May 2008
Location ..............................Northern NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...35cm Moses Perch (Fingermark)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........15lb monostraight through, SP lure
Conditions (optional) .............
comments........ Almost as good as his Pomfrey session :lol:


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

What about Polylureosis Bribie Sandy??

I will give it 25cm, and caught on a Gulp after 1hr long battle :lol: :lol:


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

jew
110 cm 10kg cleaned
caught on whole squid
sydney harbour









carp 
8.75kg
corn bait
nepean river(won nepean fish fest 2008)









carp
7.5kg(the fish in the middle) 83cm
corn bait
nepean river

carp
6kg (fish on the right) 78cm
corn bait 
nepean river









fresh water bully mullet
2.25kg
doe bait
nepean river (won fish fest 2006)









yellow eyed freshwater mullet
no measurement or weight(released)
doe bait

more to come.........


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

occy
port stephens
by catch of night time flathead trolling









pomfret
sydney harbour
by catch of fishin 4 livies









fresh water eel
nepean river
corn bait
by catch of carp fishing


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

And my recent 63cm Estuary cod.....please...before someone beats it!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

My Rainbow trout for HOF,
45cm, Caught at Lake Jindabyne early morning, trolling a Tassie devil colour #Y48.
4lb line and leader, 4kg Penn pinpoint rod.

Thanks Lee.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler ......Astro
Date of Capture ................21st May 2008
Location ..............................Cape Hillsborough CQ
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...67cm Fingermark
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........4-7 kg flick stick, okuma hf-30 reel, 20lb braid SP lure
Conditions (optional) .............perfect


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hey pc...you out there...looks like you have a bit of work ahead of you......


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

karnage said:


> estuary cod
> 45cm
> lane cover river
> caught on the live whiting fishin 4 jew


Protected in NSW so I would think ineligible for HoF. Strictly speaking, it is illegal to take a photo as protected fish must be returned to the water as quickly as possible


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

HOF all updated, Sorry for the delay been very very busy

Lee


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

pcsolutionman said:


> HOF all updated, Sorry for the delay been very very busy
> 
> Lee


thanks for that Lee...i'll check it out now
cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i know its a shit fish but my longtom hasn't been updated yet

ta


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol yes it has Kerrie check again, did it this morning

Lee


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

tank u... it wasn't in there when i checked before

ta


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you very much!

Even if it is only for a week or two, I don't often get to wallow in fame

Cheers all Andybear 8) 8)


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

34cm Leatherjacket caught on a 4 inch powerbait. 2-4 flick stick, 3000 penn accord, 4lb braid and 12lb leader


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler ......Ado (Adrian)
Date of Capture ................21st June 2008, around 7:00am
Location ..............................Mummuga Lake, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish ...42cm Black Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used ...........2-4kg 7' Berkley Cherrywood Spin 70, Shimano Sedona 1500FB reel, 8lb mono straight through, fluoro orange/yellow/green Bubblepop
Conditions (optional) .............just before dawn, rising tide

I think it's a Black Bream (equal 3rd), but it could be a Yellow Fin Bream (equal 1st).


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Will send a PM guys about this,

Till then here is a tease ( Before the report ) and entry into the HOF ( Third )...

Name/UserName of Angler : Paffoh
Date of Capture : Saturday 28/6/08
Location : Depot Beach, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 82cm + Snapper
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : TDA 7' rod, TDA 2500 reel, 8lb Nitlon braid, 12lb FC Rock leader, Decoy Egg snap, Cheap lure.
Conditions (optional) : Went to explore Depot beach and was hit hard on the way out trolling, while the fish didnt stick the first time I came back a few hours later and landed this beast on lightish tackle ( Best fight from my kayak ever ).

I was very patient and wore the fish out, gave a very valiant effort but was hooked a little too well.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

AWESOME yak snapper Paffoh. Great work, looks like an awesome day to be on the water as well, very envious!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Lee Ipdate for the Gummy Shark section :twisted: 

Name/UserName of Angler GoneFishn (Kelly)
Date of Capture 5/7/08
Location Corio Bay Vic
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Gummy Shark 110cm :lol: 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used Shimano Callisto CSO-100 E.T Limited Edition 56BCM 5'6" 6-8kgRod, Line Braid? 9.1Kg 20Lb 0.22mm, 40LB (18.14kg)Black Magic Tough Trace leader


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Bass


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

SNapper


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

pcsolutionman said:


> Squidder Atlantic Salmon


??? This was land-based. Nice fish but no place in HoF


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

OOPS lol Ill fix it up LMAO my bad

Lee


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Jew viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17518


----------

